# Hi All



## 19588 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi all. This may be a long one but if you have the time please read. I suppose even knowing im not alone will help me keep fighting:I am 30 live in the UK (london) and the last five years have been hell. I was diagnosed with IBS after eating a dodgy KFC when I was seventeen. It was mainly feeling sick, diareah etc. Although it was not nice I could lead a pretty normal life. working, going out with girls etc, I was always happy go lucky - in a good mood!!. However five years ago I got ill on the plane to turkey. From there it all seemed to go wrong I had some tests again and it was said my IBS was kicked off from anxiety and my anxiety kicked of from IBS (vicious circle) I was put on paroxetine pills for three years which helped a bit (although other parts of my life suffered) The parox stopped working and since have been on and off different pills not really working. at times I will be in bed for three weeks cant eat cant sleep and feel like im going mad. I feel sick and dizzy most of the time and are very anxious worrying about mad things and generally thinking negativley about everything. it has taken over my whole life and dont feel i will be able to ever work properly, fulfill my potential, have kids etc etc, seem to spend my whole life at home.... I have seen loads of doctors, therapy etc but always seems to come back to being ill. The whole problem seemed to start as IBS however now that it seems secondary and i suffer from bad anxiety...sorry this is so long - having a tough time at the moment and thought this might help.Can anyone identify - love to hear from you - feel so alonethanks


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

That all sounds perfectly normal for an IBS'er.The depression stems from the anxiety which stems from the IBS which .....Well you get the drift - Catch 22.Have you had a colonoscopy, to at least eliminate other problems - Then speak to your GP tell him what exactly you go through - Write a diary and see if there is any link between foods and your IBS - Write it all down and you never know you could hit a link - Remember there are so many chemicals in foods, (Sorry I got off the drift a bit Chelsea have just scored!!!) Anyway, there are many chemicals in foods which your body attempts to get rid of via the big D.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

What part of London do you live in? I used to live in New Barnet and area.Anyway this number is a Phone a Friend to chat about IBS Tara in Middlesex on 0208 930 5904Just remember that she cannot offer medical advice and don't phone after 10pm. Good luckNick


----------



## 19588 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks guys hust been to psychiatrist and has prescribed me with citalopram. give this one a go i suppose. just going mad staying in all the time.Thanks Nick I will call the lady you suggested. who is she though. Feel a bit weird calling out the blue..


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

She is one of the Phone a friend support network people from "gut Reaction" magazine - Journal of the IBS Network


----------

